# A quoi sert le choix sonnerie ?



## pepeye66 (26 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
Dans les règlages gènéral à quoi sert le choix d'une sonnerie ?
...quand l'ipad n'est pas 3G !


----------



## southpark (27 Mai 2011)

Elle serve pour les appels FaceTime à mon avis je pense


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mai 2011)

southpark a dit:


> Elle serve pour les appels FaceTime à mon avis je pense



Tu as peut être bien raison.
Mais comme je n'ai pas encore utilisé FT sur l'ipad je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte...Je vais tester.


----------

